# You know your weekend was good if...



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

...this is all that's left of some of the cigars you smoked.

:ss


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Must have been a hell of a weekend...there's some high dollar smokes in that pile. :tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Not all me. These are some of the LOLH cigars we smoked throughout the weekend. I saved the bands for a friend of mine who collects them. Thought it would be a pretty cool pic.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Not all me. These are some of the LOLH cigars we smoked throughout the weekend. I saved the bands for a friend of mine who collects them. Thought it would be a pretty cool pic.


Keep playing with them Sean,I know you can do better.Great exclusive bands there


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, an amazing collection of smokes. I'm sure they were all enjoyed! :tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Thats a great pic too Sean.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sean...looking at your sig picture, I would say it was deja vu all over again. :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*GASP* 

Cubatobaco 25th

*SIGH*


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Now THOSE were a great couple of nights!!:ss


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> *GASP*
> 
> Cubatobaco 25th
> 
> *SIGH*


Did you pass over the 1492's or don't care? :ss


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

1492s are like soooo last week :ss

Nice shot, Sean!


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> 1492s are like soooo last week :ss
> 
> Nice shot, Sean!


Send your unwanted 1492's to me


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> Send your unwanted 1492's to me


I think RedBaron picked up a couple at SH III. You might ask him for one.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> Send your unwanted 1492's to me


ALL of my UNWANTED 1492s are already on their way to you :ss


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> ALL of my UNWANTED 1492s are already on their way to you :ss


bastard!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a lot of smokes...


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Very cool shot Sean. It's more impressive than your sig, you guys really outdid yourselves this time


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Very cool shot Sean. It's more impressive than your sig, you guys really outdid yourselves this time


I know...I don't like to outdo my sig, but it was sitting on my dresser and I had to take a pic of them all together. Like I said, LOLH was EPIC!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Keep playing with them Sean,I know you can do better.Great exclusive bands there


Hey, it gets better...just waiting until you can meet up with us.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I think RedBaron picked up a couple at SH III. You might ask him for one.


:r:r


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very, very nice selection.
:tu:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice! A work of art... :ss


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Such a show off...:r


ok, im just jealous..


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> *GASP*
> 
> Cubatobaco 25th
> 
> *SIGH*


The question now is, which of the only 2 people I know who could possibly have this cigar, lit it? The guy west of you, or the guy northeast of you? 

And how did it taste??


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Hey, it gets better...just waiting until you can meet up with us.


I mean with the band pictures Sean... More Pics!!!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

drevim said:


> The question now is, which of the only 2 people I know who could possibly have this cigar, lit it? The guy west of you, or the guy northeast of you?
> 
> And how did it taste??


The guy NE of me lit his up...his only one...very very generous!

Taste-wise, it doesn't have the crazyness of the 1492 and isn't as straightforward as the 1994. I would put it in between these two in terms of flavor and probably a great choice of you wanted a cigar that has a little of both cigars all rolled up into one. Really, I would have to smoke one all by myself to be able to give a better opinion. All I can say is that it did not suck. 



68TriShield said:


> I mean with the band pictures Sean... More Pics!!!


Bob (Budman) has a really cool shadow box of all the bands he smoked/accumulated over the past several years. It's really starting to fill up and looks awesome on his wall. When I get over there, I'll snap a pic and post it on here...it's a very cool way to display bands.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I do not like you any more.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Friggin showoff!


Go back to smoking your Opus X and Padrons! :r


I heard all the stories. What a nice weekend for you guys!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> I do not like you any more.


:r Feeling's mutual! 



cigarflip said:


> Friggin showoff!
> 
> Go back to smoking your Opus X and Padrons! :r
> 
> I heard all the stories. What a nice weekend for you guys!


:r Shouldn't you be out golfing and smoking right about now? It's your freakin' B-Day! I'm saving all my Opus and Padrons for special occasions and smoking through all my vintage stuff in between.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

drevim said:


> The question now is, which of the only 2 people I know who could possibly have this cigar, lit it? The guy west of you, or the guy northeast of you?
> 
> And how did it taste??


It sure as heck wasn't the guy east of him!! :ss


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> :r Shouldn't you be out golfing and smoking right about now? It's your freakin' B-Day! I'm saving all my Opus and Padrons for special occasions and smoking through all my vintage stuff in between.


No more golfing for now. I played 10 rounds the last 4 weeks and I am beat. Since you are about to take your lessons, I am thinking of trying horseshoe next time.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Not bad.......my weekly smokes.....LOL

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Where the hell did you guys find a Cuban diplomatic band? And what was it on?

(And most important, how was it?)

:tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> ...this is all that's left of some of the cigars you smoked.
> 
> :ss


quoted.....just 'cause :ss


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> The guy NE of me lit his up...his only one...very very generous!
> 
> Taste-wise, it doesn't have the crazyness of the 1492 and isn't as straightforward as the 1994. I would put it in between these two in terms of flavor and probably a great choice of you wanted a cigar that has a little of both cigars all rolled up into one. Really, I would have to smoke one all by myself to be able to give a better opinion. All I can say is that it did not suck.
> 
> .


Big :tu for dad lighting up the only one (for now :r)

I know a PPP isn't the best way to try something you haven't had before, but you did compare it to the two cigars I was most curious of, in comparison. Hope the PPP was small enough that it was enjoyed to its fullest potential.

Glad it didn't suck...


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice pic!! Atleast I can say I held the Ramon Allones band :r:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> ...this is all that's left of some of the cigars you smoked.
> 
> :ss


Great,

One more reason to HATE you! 

Klugs you need a restraining order keeping Sean from your humi!

ATL


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I thought that was just Thursday night we did all those :ss And for Mike the wine was as follows: 99 Henscke Hill of Grace, 2005 Carnival of love, 2001 Greenock Creek Alice's Shiraz and a bottle of 2002 Abreu Cabernet. Then Sean opened a bottle of Sea Smoke and there may have been more...I can't remember now.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I thought that was just Thursday night we did all those :ss And for Mike the wine was as follows: 99 Henscke Hill of Grace, 2005 Carnival of love, 2001 Greenock Creek Alice's Shiraz and a bottle of 2002 Abreu Cabernet. Then Sean opened a bottle of Sea Smoke and there may have been more...I can't remember now.


Man you guys were on a tear! What no vintage Porto? You should have paired up the 1492 with a '63 Graham's Vintage Port.

Absolutely superb!

ATL


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I thought that was just Thursday night we did all those :ss And for Mike the wine was as follows: 99 Henscke Hill of Grace, 2005 Carnival of love, 2001 Greenock Creek Alice's Shiraz and a bottle of 2002 Abreu Cabernet. Then Sean opened a bottle of Sea Smoke and there may have been more...I can't remember now.


The Sea Smoke was Southing and we had a mag of '96 Simi Cab with dinner...I must say, Thursday did not suck!



ATLHARP said:


> Man you guys were on a tear! What no vintage Porto? You should have paired up the 1492 with a '63 Graham's Vintage Port.
> 
> Absolutely superb!
> 
> ATL


I brought a bottle of '85 Grahams with me but we never got to it. I think I'll be bringing it with me to Cleveland next week to enjoy with Dave and Sam.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I wish I could have made it there....
That was amazingly generous of pops to share his only 25th! Was there also a Punch Nectare and a Vitola C in this one too??


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> I wish I could have made it there....
> That was amazingly generous of pops to share his only 25th! Was there also a Punch Nectare and a Vitola C in this one too??


The Vitola C was over the weekend and I'm pretty sure Dave broke out (2) Punch Nectare No. 2's during our cigar binge.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The '85 Grahams is very, very good. Better than the '83 and will probably be better than the '77 in a few more years. However, I am partial to the '70 Grahams, myself. That bottle we opened on The Deck after MMHII was sublime.

Some day I'll try a bottle of '63...


----------

